# Robosnail



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Check this out - http://glassbox-design.com/2010/robosnail-aquarium-cleaner/

I wonder if you have to sign a waver to use it? Lol, I'd be pissed if I came home one day and my tank was scratched to $h!t. haha...still looks cool though


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Check this out - http://glassbox-design.com/2010/robosnail-aquarium-cleaner/
> 
> I wonder if you have to sign a waver to use it? Lol, I'd be pissed if I came home one day and my tank was scratched to $h!t. haha...still looks cool though


I was thinking of making something like this some years back

1. many snails cant right themselves if fallen ontheir back, they will ALL die
2. seaurchin VS robosnail should be a nice match
3. corals growth and ... on the glass.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Glaassbox is such a cool website. I like to read about the highend products I'll never own


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Will Hayward said:


> Glaassbox is such a cool website. I like to read about the highend products I'll never own


Tell me about it...lol

Such a tease that site!


----------

